# Lets see those belly spots!!!



## RJRMINIS (Jan 24, 2008)

[SIZE=14pt]Show me those belly spots!!!!!!!![/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Here is my Frame overo stallions way of showing his!!!!![/SIZE]


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jan 25, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]Ok, I know I am not the only one with pics of belly spots!LOL



Come on share yours!



[/SIZE]


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jan 25, 2008)

Hehe too funny! I don't have any belly spot horses cept my appy stud and he's got spots everywhere! lol


----------



## hairicane (Jan 25, 2008)

LOL, I have plenty with belly spots but I dont usually have a camera in hand when they are rolling. I will have to work on that.


----------



## Jessica_06 (Jan 26, 2008)

That is cool! No belly spots here except for our Apps of course! ~Jessica


----------



## Brandi* (Feb 1, 2008)

We don't have any belly spots around here but Kya does have a spot under her neck in her throat latch area.


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Feb 2, 2008)

Belly spot?






oops nope, don't see any spots, think it's just the sun shing on here belly. LOL


----------



## Jessica_06 (Feb 2, 2008)

Witts Mini Horse Ranch said:


> Belly spot?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL cute picture!!!


----------

